

Samsung Copies 5 Scenes from 2 Apple Ads + Steals Actress - Apple-Guy
http://obamapacman.com/2012/01/comparison-samsung-shamelessly-plagiarizes-apple-ad-uses-same-actress/

======
Apple-Guy
With 7+ billion people on earth, Samsung shouldn't have to hire the same
actress.

